# 115 Yamaha No Spark!!!!



## Guest

Check your emergency stop switch aka kill switch before doing anything else! You can temporarily bypass it. You’ll also want to verify you don’t have any wires pinched/broken/corroded, check boat harness and engine harness.


----------



## MooreMiller

^^ Ill physically check the killswitch. I assumed I was ok since I was still getting voltage to the fuse panel.


----------



## Guest

Check all of it thoroughly, it’s usually something simple! I can walk you through further diagnostics if needed, providing you know how to use a multi meter.


----------



## Mike C

Kill switch was the first thing that popped in my mind also. 
Had to replace mine twice in three years on my old Sport Craft


----------



## lemaymiami

Voltage through your kill switch has nothing to do with your fuse panel (or anything else - all a kill switch does is shut off power to ignition. Your kill switch might be bad - but it's only one of a fair number of things that can keep you from getting spark to your motor.... Including a fault in your wiring harness, a fault in your ignition switch, and none of that even mentions faults inside your cowling that could prevent or ground out your ignition system... 

For me, the fun part was when I realized that I might find and fix a problem - but it would take me five times as long as a pro will take (that's what you pay for...). The other part of the deal is that a pro might just find and fix something else - before it leaves you stranded somewhere....


----------



## MooreMiller

Two wire kill switch 

0 volts when kill switch key is not inserted.

12 volts when kill switch key is inserted. 

What would y’all do next? Continuity check from kill switch to engine?


----------



## Guest

After verifying there are no breaks or shorted to ground wires in both the boat side and engine harness your gonna need to check the crank sensor and charge coil.


----------



## MooreMiller

It’s always the simplest issue! 

Charged the battery and cleaned up all the connections on the starting battery and now all is well.


----------

